# Bird's nest/Rabbits foot Fern



## 69efan69 (Jul 16, 2010)

guys i have a question regarding both of the mentioned plants.

really new in this area (vivarium plants)

how should i spray the ferns? just mist the leafy area will do or should i mist the coco peat it's sitting on once a day?

2nd question.. is this lighting enough for both the birds nest fern and the rabbits foot fern to thrive?

*1x 24W 6500K spiral bulb* 










the plants..










Thanks in advance


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, you'll have to watch the soil moisture to know when to water the roots. These ferns like to dry slightly between watering. The foliage can be misted once a day or how ever often needed to keep the humidity in the viv at the right level. Just make sure that water doesn't sit on the foliage for too long (like more than a couple hours) bc that can cause rotting problems. If that happens, you're probably spraying too much and/or too often. 

The bird nest ferns (Asplenium sp.) will get HUGE. You may end up removing them. 

Good luck.


----------



## 69efan69 (Jul 16, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> Well, you'll have to watch the soil moisture to know when to water the roots. These ferns like to dry slightly between watering. The foliage can be misted once a day or how ever often needed to keep the humidity in the viv at the right level. Just make sure that water doesn't sit on the foliage for too long (like more than a couple hours) bc that can cause rotting problems. If that happens, you're probably spraying too much and/or too often.
> 
> The bird nest ferns (Asplenium sp.) will get HUGE. You may end up removing them.
> 
> Good luck.


haha alright will keep that in mind thanks! i assume the light is alright ?

btw ive added to more plants.. not sure of their name .. i guess the lighting that i used now i also sufficient for both of them? 



















placed at the bottom..










2 feet high..


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe your two new plants are ivy (_Hedera helix_) varieties.


----------

